# coilovers & brake pads which are great??



## MF_FM (Jan 10, 2004)

wassup ~~~

i ordered a set of Tein SS, not yet paid...
but its shipping from jp, still haven't arrived yet...

before i made any midstake, i am wondering...

1) whats the different between Tein SS & basic??
in performance, do they have big difference in cornering??? 

2) i also wonder which brand of brake pads are great?
( i m just using stock cap. with s/d rotors)
EBC? grean or red stuff??? 
PBR? Matel Master, semi-metallic???
HPS/HP hawk ???
________________________________________________________________
96 Nissan 200sx SER: 
2003 Winter Stage I Mod - short shift, momo carbon knob, pedels
2004 Spring Stage II Mod - 17" RG Advan Racing rims
2004 Fall Stage III Mod - Tein SS, sway bars, black halo + diy black corner, Injen short intake, diy red tail light, diy carbon door insert
vis R34, drift side, drift rear, not yet install, no $$
---------------------------------------------------
2005 up coming mod.
paint job, vis carbon hood, new spoiler haven't decided yet, HKS sport exhaust, real TRUST turbo (since i m going back to hong kong)
---------------------------------------------------
feel free to give me commons on the mod i had
notice* we all here to enjoy auto sports, so plz dont spoil the excitements
---------------------------------------------------


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

MF_FM said:


> wassup ~~~
> 
> i ordered a set of Tein SS, not yet paid...
> but its shipping from jp, still haven't arrived yet...
> ...


The only mechanical difference between the BASICs and the Super Street dampers is damper compression/rebound adjustability. If you have the time to do the testing and set your damping rates properly, the SS dampers do have the potential to make your car handle better than the BASICs can. 

The only other difference between the two is that you can buy the SS kit overseas now. The BASICs are a US-only product.



MF_FM said:


> 2) i also wonder which brand of brake pads are great?
> ( i m just using stock cap. with s/d rotors)
> EBC? grean or red stuff???
> PBR? Matel Master, semi-metallic???
> HPS/HP hawk ???


Choosing the right brake pad is tough, especially because the overall "feel" of the more popular street performance pads vary greatly, even when there isn't a significant gap in performance between two such pads. The Hawk HPS's are the ones I like to use as an example of this, because the HPS's require much more initial pedal effort than most other "street performance" pads. A lot of people don't like this as it makes it feel as if the pads aren't gripping well. I personally do, but that's because I like having to "lean" on my brakes a little. What's probably best for you is that you figure out what kind of driving you'll be doing first (in terms of climate, how hard you're going to push the brakes, whether you plan to autocross on your street pads, etc) _then_ looking up people's reviews of (or asking about) each of the pads you're looking at.


----------

